# can you have multiple product pics with cubecart?



## DjBrennan (May 14, 2006)

Hey, I have recently installed cubecart and have been playing around with it (very time consuming for a young hack like me...) Just wondering if anyone who is using cubecart knows if you can have more than one product image and if so how do you do it ??? (i'm looking in your direction Rodney...)


----------



## DjBrennan (May 14, 2006)

it's cool Rodney... i worked it out  You just go to view products and then click on manage images and then you can add more images. I'm a genius.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's an add-on that you can get that will layout the additional product pictures nicely using javascript here:

Product Images with Javascript Preview - CubeCart 3 Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3

You should also check out this mod for inventory management:
Stock Levels for Product Options v2.1 - CubeCart 3 Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3


----------

